# Can't get her to start



## guinnessmike (Dec 20, 2006)

I just bought a 92' Maxima SE this weekend for $400. It is in really good shape but the battery died on the previous owner last fall and he just let it sit. I towed it home, put a new battery and spark plugs in but still it will not turn over. I know the fuel is pumping (removed the tube after the fuel filter and it is flowing), and put 5 gallons of new gas in it (it prob had 2-3 in it). I also sprayed a little started fluid in the intake and got it to cough to life but it died withing 10 seconds. I am not sue what next to try. Any suggestions? It also has a power lock problem but I will post later after fixing this larger problem.


----------



## starfaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Somebody here said it better, but it boils down to fuel, spark and compression. You mentioned the fuel "flowed". I hate to be picky about semantics, but when you removed the hose from the fuel filter... did it... as you say... flow?... or did it spray out at an insanely rapid rate? I think the fuel pressure should be somewhere around 35psi to 40psi (not 100% sure about the actual specs). However, if the fuel just casually "flows" the fuel filter could be full of debris. After sitting so long, it should be replaced anyway.


----------



## Hill's Garage (Sep 15, 2008)

guinnessmike said:


> I just bought a 92' Maxima SE this weekend for $400. It is in really good shape but the battery died on the previous owner last fall and he just let it sit. I towed it home, put a new battery and spark plugs in but still it will not turn over. I know the fuel is pumping (removed the tube after the fuel filter and it is flowing), and put 5 gallons of new gas in it (it prob had 2-3 in it). I also sprayed a little started fluid in the intake and got it to cough to life but it died withing 10 seconds. I am not sue what next to try. Any suggestions? It also has a power lock problem but I will post later after fixing this larger problem.


Give us a call Hill's Garage, New shop opened by a Nissan MasterTech in Baltimore. 410-636-5554


----------



## guinnessmike (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes, the fuel did surge out, more then I thought it would. I suspect the problem may be with the injector which seem to be a big problem on these cars. The front 3 look simple to change but the back 3 under the intake...not so much. Do you need to remove the intake manifold or is there a way to snake them out of there? I am guessing no. Does anyone know of a way to check the ignition coils are firing? One other thing I forgot to mention, I don't know the cylinder number, (lets call it the one on the rear bank, closest to the passengers side) but the spark plug was soaked in oil while the other 5 were dry. I don't know if that is a head gasket or what, or if it is related to my problem???


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

check compression on all the cylinders.
if the car won't start at all I doubt it will be a coil or injector problem. I've driven one on 3 cylinders before.


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

Make sure you check the alternator as well.


----------



## guinnessmike (Dec 20, 2006)

I finally had some time to spend with it this weekend. I took of the CPS and spun it with the key on and only 1 fuel injector clicked. I am not sure if from sitting or a spike form jumping it killed them or what but I am 99% sure that is the issue. I went to a yard and got the back fuel rail w/injectors (only $5) from a 92' (same as mine) but the front rail was gone. (I tested these injectors and they all click) I pulled the front rail from a 95-97'. The injectors seems like they are the same size and connector but there have 4 little tabs on the bottom of the injector. Does anyone know it they will work? Could I do any damage just by trying? This is supposed to be my super low budget car, at $70/injector I would pay more for new injectors then I did for the whole car.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

92-99 DOHC 24 valve maximas all use the same injectors.
if you are going to treat this car as a cheap beater _PLEASE_ sell it to someone who will give it the love and care it deserves. You have a fairly rare car with a loyal following, not some POS taurus.


----------



## guinnessmike (Dec 20, 2006)

This is in no way a beater. I need it to be cheap because my wife got hurt and out of work indefinitely. We had to sell my nearly new car to cover the bills to span the gap. This car will def be loved. I have wanted one of these since my Dad had bought his 94' new. I just got lucky finding one so cheap and hope I can get it to run and keep it running for years to come. I know it has not seen half it's life yet.


----------

